# NWPA Weather.



## areoseek (Mar 13, 2013)

Haven't found a weather thread for my area, so I'll make one. I'm a bit of a weather buff, so let's get this ball rolling.

Thursday Night we will drop into the mid 20's or upper teens more inland.

Round' here I-90 is the snow belt divider, unless the wind is right. Which it will be Thursday night into Friday morning. Expect decent lake effect totals near 3 inches by Friday afternoon and up to 5 inches by Saturday morning. Near the lakeshore, the story will be about the same since we're goin to be looking at a west wind, keeping the snow from jumpin the interstate.

as for current conditions, We've got 36 degrees near I-90, 40 at the lakeshore. Flurries expected with no accumulation.
Waiting for the ground to cool still. This week we'll see a gradual temp swing doing just that.
Nothing more than mid 40's all week, upper 30's more likely.

I will advise when I get snowfall that sticks.

Till' the forecast changes boys.


----------



## areoseek (Mar 13, 2013)

We're looking at about 3 inches Thursday afternoon, and an additional three Friday morning. Temps in the upper 20's, winds picking up Friday.


----------



## areoseek (Mar 13, 2013)

Snowfall estimations for Thursday night. and Thursday morning


----------



## areoseek (Mar 13, 2013)

Expected amounts are going up.


----------



## areoseek (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## areoseek (Mar 13, 2013)

Lake effect snow warning.


----------



## areoseek (Mar 13, 2013)

Snow is falling at a high rate right now. About 1/2'' on the ground after the first 45 minutes of snowfall.


----------



## icebreaker (Aug 25, 2008)

According to the Farmer's almanac on October 14 they're calling for snow


----------



## Kayakersteve (Nov 6, 2016)

Chautauqua County NY here! We hope to get hammered this winter!!


----------



## Roadhoss (Dec 16, 2017)

Glad to have a thread for weather for the crazy lake effect.


----------



## Casper1 (Jan 29, 2016)

We went to Erie the day after Christmas and didn't see the 63+ inches at the airport. Maybe 36". Not sure how they measure snowfall, but I'm 6'1" and the stuff, in an open yard, only came up to mid/upper thigh. 

Yes, there was a lot of snow. Cars in dealerships or parking lots looked like snow piles, but with the exception of Fairview and Avonia, Conneaut had just as much.


----------



## Roadhoss (Dec 16, 2017)

Don't know exact total but man I'm busy. No place to put the snow.
Easley pushing four foot of snow on some unplowed roads


----------

